# Traveler will be 11 tomorrow!!!!!!



## Traveler's Mom

My little miracle boy will be 11 years old tomorrow!

For those of you who wonder why I'm calling him a miracle, it's because two years ago he was diagnosed with hemangio sarcoma via 2 ultrasounds done 2 months apart. I was devastated.

Here we are today and we will be celebrating with a big plate of sirloin, watermelon, cucumbers (his new favorite), whipped cream and a brand new wubba tug.

I want to take this time to thank all of you who helped me through all his health issues. We were just at the vet yesterday and she just shakes her head and smiles. He's not in any pain and still loves his tug a war, eating, pooping, and even thinks cat chasing is still kind of fun, our time is very limited now. 

Just not today, Traveler. Just not today.

Happy birthday to my little boy!


----------



## Chip18

LOL well I was not aware of the background story but.:


----------



## tim_s_adams

Congratulations to you both, and yes, a hearty HAPPY BIRTHDAY Traveler!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

That is SO awesome!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday, Traveler!
Enjoy all of those birthday goodies!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Oh WOW!!!

He is REALLY somethin!

You get your party on Little Boy! YOU deserve it!

MANY hugs to you Traveler! :hug: :birthday: :happyboogie: :wub:

Moms


----------



## dogma13

Happy Birthday Traveler!


----------



## dogfaeries

Happy birthday, Traveler!!


----------



## Springbrz

Happy Birthday Traveler!:cake::birthday::happyboogie:


----------



## newlie

Happy birthday, sweet boy! Remember to give your mom a birthday kiss, she loves you to the moon and back!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Traveler's Mom said:


> My little miracle boy will be 11 years old tomorrow!
> 
> For those of you who wonder why I'm calling him a miracle, it's because two years ago he was diagnosed with hemangio sarcoma via 2 ultrasounds done 2 months apart. I was devastated.
> 
> Here we are today and we will be celebrating with a big plate of sirloin, watermelon, cucumbers (his new favorite), whipped cream and a brand new wubba tug.
> 
> I want to take this time to thank all of you who helped me through all his health issues. We were just at the vet yesterday and she just shakes her head and smiles. He's not in any pain and still loves his tug a war, eating, pooping, and even thinks cat chasing is still kind of fun, our time is very limited now.
> 
> Just not today, Traveler. Just not today.
> 
> Happy birthday to my little boy!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRAVELER!!!! And congratulations of beating that **** CANCER!!! Hemangio sarcoma took my boy Dante last October... it all happened so fast, it was awful. How did you guys beat it? What did you feed him? How have you been managing it all? What a happy story!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## GatorBytes

So happy to help celebrate Traveler's 11th Birthday. Here's your happy bday tripe cake!


----------



## RuthArt

Hosted on Fotki

I'm so happy that you have had extra time with Traveler, Congratulations
Have a great time for your birthday


----------



## llombardo

Happy Birthday to a very special boy!!!


Enjoy those cucumbers, that is Apollos all time favorite. It's very good for them!


----------



## Aly

Happy Birthday Traveler and Traveller's Mom!! Hermangio. is no joke and the fact that you've enjoyed two years past diagnosis is nothing short of miraculous. _Major _congratulations to you, Mom!!


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:

What a wonderful celebration!!! The gift of time! :congratulations:

Happy 11th Birthday Traveler!!! :cake: Many hugs to you and a big one for your mom for all her dedication and care!


----------



## Nigel

Incredible! We've lost two to the H, very cool to see some hope! Happy Birthday!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Happy Birthday fromValor and me!


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Thank you all for the well wishes! Traveler had a wonderful day and apparently enjoyed his birthday dinner ;-)
Gandalf, I really don't have an answer for you because I simply don't know! I threw everything and the kitchen sink at this cancer. Bone broth, I'm Yunity, Apocaps, turmeric, liquid mushroom supplements, and on and on. Then there was ; Feed raw- don't feed raw, Feed veggies-don't feed veggies. Acupuncture- ooops might stir things up. Geez, I was and continue to be a looney fighting this nightmare. Yunnan Baiyao is one pill given almost daily with the other supplements given in rotation. With all the stuff I've given him it is surprising he still loves me. 

Gatorbytes, that was so nice of you to make a tripe cake for him! You know he loves tripe!

At this point, I don't think we have much more time. He is literally skin and bones but has a huge belly which I thought was the result of me trying to bulk him up but the vet burst that bubble. 

Newlie, you said it all.

Thanks guys. I'll read all the messages to Traveler tonight while he's munching on his leftovers


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy belated Birthday Traveler. Sounds like a great day. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------

